# [gelöst] Schwarzer Bildschirm während Start der daemons

## SigHunter

Hallo,

In der Zeit während beim Booten die Daemons gestartet werden habe ich einen komplett schwarzen Bildschirm. 

Kurz zuvor während die Kernelmodule geladen werden und danach sobald GDM startet ist alles wieder in Ordnung. 

Soweit funktioniert alles, nur habe ich das Gefühl sobald ich einmal ein Problem habe stehe ich blöd da wenn ich nichts sehe  :Smile: 

Grafikkarte ist eine ATI Radeon 5870. Verwendet wird der radeon Treiber, mit in den Kernel integrierte Firmware dafür. 

Sobald GDM startet setzt sich automatisch die Auflösung auf 1920x1080, denke das hat was mit dem KMS zutun, was ich aktiviert habe.

Ich poste einfach mal alle Configs die m. E. irgendwie dafür relevant sein könnten.

```
Linux 2.6.36-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 27 14:13:17 CEST 2010 GNU/Linux
```

/boot/grub/menu.lst

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/282226/

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep _FB_

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/282225/

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i radeon

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/282227/

emerge --info

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/282223/

Hoffe mir kann jemand sagen was ich dazu aktivieren/deaktivieren muss, damit ich zumindest irgendeine Ausgabe beim Booten habe. 

(Betrifft übrigens auch das Beenden der Dienste beim Herunterfahren sobald X beendet wird)

Habe darüber auch schon hier gelesen: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer "If you get a black screen instead of console", 

allerdings hat das manuelle setzen des video= Parameters in meiner menu.lst keinen Unterschied gemacht, deswegen habe ichs wieder heraus genommen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

SebastianLast edited by SigHunter on Thu Oct 28, 2010 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bas89

Ich weiß nicht, ob der ATI-Treiber das verträgt (mein Intel-Treiber nimmts einem übel), aber deaktivier mal KMS via Kernelsetting „nomodeset“. Das kannst du ohne Bearbeiten einer Datei durch drücken von „e“ im Bootmenü machen.

----------

## SigHunter

Super, danke! 

Tut genau das, was ich haben möchte!

soll ich in der menu.lst das nomodeset mit einbauen oder machts mehr Sinn das "enable KMS by default" in der kernel konfig auf nein zu stellen? oder sind das 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe?

Gruß

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., KMS zu deaktivieren kann ja auch nicht immer die gewünschte Lösung sein...

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere könnte nicht installierter x11-drivers/radeon-ucode die Ursache sein?!

----------

## bas89

Ja also Josef hat schon Recht, aber wenn es dir reicht, dann reicht eines von beiden Lösungen, die du gerade nanntest. Zur genauen Ursache kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, ich kenne mich mit ATi nicht aus.

----------

## SigHunter

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hmm.., KMS zu deaktivieren kann ja auch nicht immer die gewünschte Lösung sein...
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere könnte nicht installierter x11-drivers/radeon-ucode die Ursache sein?!

 

ne, der radeon ucode is drauf und im kernel drin

sobald gdm bzw. X startet setzt sich die Auflösung auf 1920x1080 wie es sein sollte (war vorher auch), Grafiktreiber läuft ansonsten optimal, genau so solls sein und bleiben  :Smile: 

Was genau würde denn jetzt mit KMS anders sein? (dachte das macht das automatische Einstellen der richtigen Auflösung?)

-> [gelöst]

----------

